# دورات تدريبية بكلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس فيFormation Evaluation و Aspen HY



## ابراهيم عبدالعظيم (28 أبريل 2008)

ستقوم كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس بعقد دورات متخصصة كما يلي
دورة فيFormation Evaluation 
المحاضر استاذ دكتور [FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']Prof Dr. [/FONT][FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']Soran Talabani[/FONT]
من الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
سيعقد الكورس في الفترة من 15-19/6/2008
بالكلية
تكلفة الفرد شاملة كل السكن والاعاشة وغيرها
للمصريين 2000 دولار امريكى او مايعادلها 10800 جنيه مصري
لغير المصريين 3000 دولار امريكي
هذا الكورس سيعقد بالتعاون مع 
[FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']The Faculty of Petroleum and Mining Engineering, University of Sudan, OMECO in cooperation with Global GTC[/FONT]

الدورة الثانية
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']Oil and gas Process Modeling Using Aspen HYSYS​[/FONT]المحاضر مهندس متخصص في المجال ذو خبرة 
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Fathy Elsayed Rabie Mohamed[/FONT]
ستعقد الدورة في الكلية في الفترة من 25-29/5/2008
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']والفترة من 15-19/6/2008[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']تكلفة الدورة شاملة التطبيق علي البرنامج[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']5000 جنيه مصري بالاعاشة والسكن[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']4000 جنيه مصري بدون السكن والاعاشة[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الاتصال[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']منسق الكورس :
د/ عبدالعظيم محمود عبدالعال​Tel: +20623360268
Fax: +20623360268
Mob: +20125126130
E-Mail: abdelaziem2005***********

[/FONT]


----------



## ابراهيم عبدالعظيم (1 مايو 2008)

*بخصوص الدورة الاولي*

سيتم بعض التعديل علي الدورة الاولي (تسجيلات الابار)
سيعلن عنها في وقت لاحق
اما الدورة الاخري ال hysys
سيتم عمل تخفيضاتى عليها مساعدة للسادة المهندسين
المنسق


----------



## khalled (5 مايو 2008)

ما هي قيمة التخفيض وهل التكلفة للفرد المشترك كتكلفة الشركات والمؤساسات


----------



## ابراهيم عبدالعظيم (14 مايو 2008)

تم تعديل الاعلان
وبه القيمة الجديدة وذلك خدمة للمجتمع


----------



## ابراهيم عبدالعظيم (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*دورة هندسة الطفلة تبدا السبت 17-10-2009*

دورة الطفلة تبدا 17-10-2009


----------

